# Cannon MTN Outing



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

*Cannon MTN Outing  Friday March 9th*

Still going to do one.  Just waiting for snow.  Hang on.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2007)

My wife was just talking to me the other night about taking a trip up to NH.  Maybe I can arrange it to coincide with an AZ gathering! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2007)

I might be down for this. Timing will be the key.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2007)

i too might be able to swing this if its on a weekend.  still have access to the house in campton so i could actually bring the wife and kids up for the weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

I probably will host a small party apres ski for those who come. I am 25 min south of here off 93.

  I was thinking a Friday or Sat.  Friday would be better for me.

Edit



After a few Pm's  I was thinking the 2nd or 3rd Friday in March or a Sat Before that.  That will give enough time for a storm to show up.  We did it mid Feb last year and were fine, but really waited until we were sure about the conditions.


----------



## zook (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd like to ski Cannon so I'll see what I can do. The first weekend of March is not good for me, the following weekends/ Fridays are good.


----------



## roark (Jan 6, 2007)

One thing to think about: 2 for 1 tix tue/thur (as well as Superbowl Sunday), Wed is $20 for NH residents. Or save $10 with a pass from another area valid any day.

Being the cheap bastid I am I vote for Wed.


----------



## Sky (Jan 6, 2007)

I love Cannon.  I'm in on this.


----------



## Marc (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd be down for a Cannon outting again.  It's an easy drive for me.  I'd prefer weekend though.  A weekend and snow.  That would be best.

And AndyZ has to be there to film me again, otherwise, I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Terry (Jan 12, 2007)

Cannon works for me if it is on a weekend. :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2007)

March works best for me.  I would prefer a Friday, but could do a Sat. I would have to drop my son off at Loon for 8 on Sat and Sundays.Comp program.
  I could be in the lot by 8.30.   March 10th sounds ok to me.  Pipe in.  March 9th would be more fun, cause I would be skiing on a work day.  I would only take a vacation day if it were a Friday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't do a weekday.  

And the 10th is out for me


----------



## Vortex (Jan 12, 2007)

Thankx for the Good news TB:flag: .  I'm kind of set on the 9th or Tenth know.  Trying to work around Dave's Mt Snow outing.  I'll leave it up to the Gang to decide Friday or Sat.  And no freeking Polls.  I'll go by post and explanations.  A poll lets those vote, who probably won't even show up.  Ya:roll: :flame: :uzi: :smash: ;-)


----------



## Terry (Jan 12, 2007)

The 9th would work for me also cause I am on vacation that week. Should be around as far as I know. I will be skiing somewhere all week so can adjust plans acordingly. Can we get a group rate? Will have to do lift lagers for sure. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 12, 2007)

Would have to be a Saturday for me, I'm planning on Utah 2/22-3/3, but could pass that up for another Cannon outing. Yeah right. :razz:  But any Saturday in March should be good.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My wife was just talking to me the other night about taking a trip up to NH.  Maybe I can arrange it to coincide with an AZ gathering! :beer:


You ever gonna make it up to Maine Brian?   The temps up here have dropped down and snowmaking at both Sugarloaf and Sunday River is non-stop these days.  The River has blown a _ton_ of it, they have most of the ASC guns..
*No hijacking intended...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2007)

bigbog said:


> You ever gonna make it up to Maine Brian?   The temps up here have dropped down and snowmaking at both Sugarloaf and Sunday River is non-stop these days.  The River has blown a _ton_ of it, they have most of the ASC guns..
> *No hijacking intended...



Thanks for the recommendation.  Things are still very much up in the air right now.  It probably wouldn't be until late Feb at the earliest that we'd get up there, so who knows what the conditions will be like by then...  My wife (who is pregnant and isn't skiing this year) has an attachment the White Mountains, particularly the Lincoln/North Woodstock area.  So I'd have to be able to keep her happy.  Last time we did a trip like this (last time she was prego) she drove over to North Conway to do a bit of shopping while I skied Cannon.  The next day I don't think she was able to keep herself quite as occupied, she was pretty anxious for me to finish up skiing at Loon.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 22, 2007)

The 9th or March is it.  A friday.  Seemed like 1/2 and 1/2 on mid week or weekend.  I will be hosting a Apres ski thing Friday as well. Details will be give to those who show up.  Won't be posted.  Vacation day request submitted.


----------



## roark (Jan 22, 2007)

I should be able to do March 9. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Terry (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll put it on the calander and stock up on lift lagers!  :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll catch up with you guys on another time.  

March 9-10th is out for me.  No biggie.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob R said:


> The 9th or March is it.  A friday.



I'm out. The fam and I are departing the MRV that day. Enjoy it guys!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 22, 2007)

Terry said:


> I'll put it on the calander and stock up on lift lagers!  :beer:




You'll use them first.  Re-order.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm out. The fam and I are departing the MRV that day. Enjoy it guys!


*sigh*

one of these days you are going to get the cannon tour treatment!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

I might be able to plan a trip around the 9th.  I'll keep you guys updated...

I'd love to ski Cannon again, with a bunch of AZer's would be even better.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> *sigh*
> 
> one of these days you are going to get the cannon tour treatment!


Indeed. Cannon remains elusive, but my excuse is good, no?


----------



## Marc (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Cannon remains elusive, but my excuse is good, no?



There is no good excuse for missing a private tour with The Steve.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Cannon remains elusive, but my excuse is good, no?



And the Burke trip is when???


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> And the Burke trip is when???



Right after you guys come down to Huntah...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Right after you guys come down to Huntah...



You guys???  Maybe some tix or deals to sweeten the deal?  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> You guys???  Maybe some tix or deals to sweeten the deal?  :wink:



Don't look this way, man. I can't help you with Hunter this season...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Don't look this way, man. I can't help you with Hunter this season...



Well guess that means I will be sticking to the places where I hold a pass or have tickets.  I still think you should try Burke and Cannon soon.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I still think you should try Burke and Cannon soon.


On the list, of course. With two little ones at home, it's tough to get away overnight more than a couple times per year. Both are about an hour beyond day trip range. I might be able to swing Burke as a day trip if conditions are primo.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Cannon remains elusive, but my excuse is good, no?


at least for that weekend


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2007)

Final word is in...no go for me.

My son Peter has a soccer tournament that weekend so we'll be staying local.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys will be missed.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 23, 2007)

So far
Terry, Skibum995,Roark,Bob R.........did I miss anyone? 2knees.......,Goblin84


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 25, 2007)

im sure i can make it up.  been a couple times this year....

keep me posted.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 25, 2007)

This newbee to the forum should  be there.I'm there every weekend anyway so I hope to meet some of you.Get ready for some hi speed skiing!!!Sorry bump guys,we don't have too many of those at Cannon.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2007)

Details will come.  We'll probably meet at the Peabody lodge around 9 on Friday the 9th, with a secret pass word and hand shake.:flag:   I'll have an AZ hat and an Az tie dye shirt.  I would bet I would be the only one.


----------



## roark (Jan 25, 2007)

SIKSKIER said:


> This newbee to the forum should be there.I'm there every weekend anyway so I hope to meet some of you.Get ready for some hi speed skiing!!!Sorry bump guys,we don't have too many of those at Cannon.


Doesn't Dipiro teach there?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2007)

roark said:


> Doesn't Dipiro teach there?



Used to...was at Waterville last season.

Haven't heard much from Dan so far this season.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dipiro is kinda taking a season off from coaching.  he is going back to the ski bum roots


----------



## Vortex (Jan 31, 2007)

Bump, put in you vacation requests for Friday the 9th.  Should be fun.  I have called in a snow request.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 9, 2007)

Been a while.  I have talked to skibum995 recently and I think Roark is in.  Terry will be there if his back gets better.  2knees showed intested as well. Goblin? RivercOil, Austin. Porter.  Try to make it.

Anyway time to get thinking about it.  Seen some nice trip reports recenty.  I have the day on the vacation board.  I'll be there.


----------



## salida (Feb 9, 2007)

... which day is this planned for??!  I might be in.  Natural snow is shaping up!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 9, 2007)

Friday March 9th, It would nice to meet up with you.  If your up for it I'll have  a few people over at my place post ski.  Kind of on you way back anyway.


----------



## salida (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds like fun.  Headed to CO on the 10th, but hopefully I'll be able to get the date off.  By the 9th, Cannon should be jammed with natural.  I'd be pretty awesome to have kinsman and such open for business.

Cheers
Porter


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 9, 2007)

woohoo!!  Just got the OK from the bossman.  Have the 9th off!  I'll be headed up from manchester, if anyone is in the area and wants to catch a ride up PM me


----------



## Vortex (Feb 9, 2007)

Good new guys.  More info to come when we get closer.  Probably meet in Peabody lodge around 9 am.


----------



## salida (Feb 9, 2007)

Without totally committing yet, being an employee, I might be able to get us some form of reduced rate... I'll check it out.

Porter


----------



## Vortex (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice thought Salida.


----------



## Terry (Feb 9, 2007)

I better be back on the slopes by then. If not, I will keep a seat warm in the bar!!:beer:


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmmm...I usually take a Wed trip to C that time of year with an old pal.

Maybe I'll have to go to C twice...although Andyz won't be there to make a movie....hmmmmm.....

Still feeling bad about NOT hitting Burke with the Boss on the 17th.  So the guit trip is still accepting "bookings".  Sort of depends on a family schedule thingy.  I'll chat the Burke trip up with the boys Saturday night @ Great Scott's in Allston.  #1 son's band is playing.  www.thevershok.com  The fam will gather and we can chat up ski trips.

#2 and #3 son like Cannon.  #1 needs the break.  The other band he is in www.bangcamaro.com plays the paradise on the 24th.  17th is that middle weekend Boss.  

C on the 9th.....could be a moral imperrative.  I'll be the tall guy.  *smirk*


----------



## awf170 (Feb 10, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Been a while.  I have talked to skibum995 recently and I think Roark is in.  Terry will be there if his back gets better.  2knees showed intested as well. Goblin? RivercOil, Austin. Porter.  Try to make it.



Maybe... 50/50 right now.  I can do it, but I'm just not sure if I want to ask for another day off from after taking two weeks off because of my toe.

If we could have a meeting on Thursday the 8th I would be 100%.  Anyone?  Thursday is 2 for 1 too.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just got the OK to take the 9th off from work.  So im going to be headed up then. not sure if i can swing taking two days off in a row during our busiest time


----------



## Sky (Feb 10, 2007)

WOke up this morning thinking about C on the 9th.  THen I remembered...the 9th is Ride-Em-And-Rank-Em @ Wa on the 9th.

A tough call....just got "in" on that deal last year.  Hate to jeaporize the deal by "skipping" my 1st return year.

*contemplating*


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 10, 2007)

Damn Bob...I was hoping to meet up with you for Bobby at the Beacon on March 9th.


----------



## zowi420 (Feb 10, 2007)

Bob R, I just PM'd you that I will be there!  
I have two "learn to"  passes for Cannon, if anyone is bringing a kid or a beginner, they include rentals, a Brookside beginner lift ticket, and a lesson.  If anyone is interested, for this outing or any other day this season, PM me!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 12, 2007)

Zowie.   responded.  Thankx Beano I'm doing Concord and Bost instead.  Don't want to go to the city and miss skiing when I can jam in my own back yard.  Seems like this is setting up nicely.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 13, 2007)

I should be able to make it. I have every Friday off and a Cannon pass to boot! I had a great time at last years event and look forward to putting some more faces with the names on the board.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Vortex (Feb 13, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## roark (Feb 20, 2007)

Planning on being there, just need to get the ok from the corporate overlords.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah, I got the OK from the educational overlords.  Should be a great weekend.  Cannon on friday with you all, then off to Stowe sat and sun with friends from college


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm coming back from a week and a half vacation on 3/5, nope, not looking good to take off 3/9.  I'm starting to feel like you guys are setting these things up for weekdays just so that I can't make it!


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 20, 2007)

AndyZ, i'll meet up pretty much any weekend...even more so at Cannon cause I have a pass their


----------



## aveski2000 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just marked it on my calender. Will try to make it over from Portland. Is the Peabody lodge where thre tram is located?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2007)

aveski2000 said:


> Just marked it on my calender. Will try to make it over from Portland. Is the Peabody lodge where thre tram is located?



No, Peabody is the next exit up from the Tram lodge on 93.  It's not hard to find.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone interested on skiing cannon on the saturday too?  i'll probably still be around.  If so PM me


----------



## reefer (Feb 22, 2007)

*Want in...*

I would like to join you guys on the 9th. Cannon is one place I haven't been to yet! I may have a friend tagging along. Keith.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm on vacation as of noon today.  I'll get more specific on all of this Monday the 5th when I get back into the office.  Sounds like we are going to have a good crowd..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a good vaca, Bob.  Skiing was great yesterday.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 23, 2007)

Thankx TB. 38 Days for me you got some cacthing up to do.  I'll be skiing Sat the 24th through Monday the 5th. 10 days in a row.  life is good.


----------



## Terry (Feb 23, 2007)

You are ahead of me Bob.I am at 35 right now. I missed almost 3 weeks with back problem. Oh well at least I am back for the good conditions now. Have a good vaca. Drink a beer - or a dozen- for me!  :beer:


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 23, 2007)

Man wish I was back in the NH, Id love to get out for some turns at Cannon. Im jonesing after just getting a taste this winter break.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like in on this too. I'll be heading up with Sky521. 

Spoke too soon! Can't make the 9th, but will likely be up on the 13th if anyone will be around.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 1, 2007)

Very cool.  Still on vacation. Actually on my way to meet Terry for some Apre ski stuff.  More info to follow on Monday when I get back to work.  Busy ski week next week. Monday and Thurs at Pats for Racing, Friday at Cannon and Sat and Sunday at Loon.  Got to finish skiing this week 1st.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll probably hit up cannon tomorrow to see how it is!  im getting pumped for friday already


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 3, 2007)

Alright, lets get a roll call. I've just gone through and got a list of potential AZ'ers:
1.)Me(NHpowderhound), 2.)my G.F.(NHpowderpuff),3.)my son mayby(NHpowderpup), 4.)BobR, 5.)Zook, 6.)sky521, 7)Terry, 8.)Roark, 9.)skibum9995, 10.)Goblin84, 11.)sikskier, 12.)salida?, 13.)zowi420, 14.)aveskier2000, 15.)reefer, 16.)wa-loaf, 17.)sledhaulingmedic?

Thats a pretty big crowd. They better make some room in the bar :beer: 

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 3, 2007)

We had that Friday pegged for our Stratton freebe, but I'm trying to push things around.
If I can't make it, I will be Sking cannon for midweek from the 12-16th should anyone else be around.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2007)

Sky521 and myself won't be able to make the 9th. He's got a family commitement. We are planning on being up on the 13th for the day with a few friends. I'll start a new thread for the 13th if anyone else shows interest.


----------



## Terry (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm still in. Got the day off from work and looking forward to it! :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2007)

Slowly working back to into it.  I have to pick up my sons snow board Friday Morning at Ski fanatics.

 I won't be there until 9.30 I would think.  How about a 10 am meet in front of the deck of peabody lodge or just inside the door is the weather is harsh.  From what I have seen it looks pretty good.
Please  confirm whom will be around.


----------



## reefer (Mar 5, 2007)

*I'm in......*

Keith (aka reefer) and friend Peter are in. Here we are, I'm on the right. Looking forward to my first visit ever at Cannon, another notch in the skis................


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 5, 2007)

Im in.  I took the day off from work too.  I'll probably try and get up there before 10 but just let me know when and where to meet.  I'll have my radio with me too, chan 3-13 if I remember correctly??


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2007)

Right in front of the deck of Peabody.  I will be wearing  my coat  seen in my avatar.  Pm's to exchange cell numbers is cool also.


----------



## Terry (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob are there going to be any ticket deals, group rates, etc?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2007)

Zowie is no longer an employee of the mountain.  Thankx to her it was easy last year.  Kind of why I wanted a bit more conformation on who was coming.

  I'll send them an e-mail and see if we can do anything. go to run


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 5, 2007)

Didnt someone earlier in this thread say they still work at the mountain?  I dont have much time to run through all the pages (still at work)....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 5, 2007)

That is Salida.  I'll let him pop in if he can help.  I did send Cannon an e-mail.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

ok.

I have heard from Terry,Goblin84,Reefer posted he is in as well as NH powhound.
I'm in with my son.  Sikbum9995 is at the loaf, but said he would be there.  I think Roark is in as well.  Zowie, hubby and son I believe..
 Lets get a frim grip on who is showing so we can all find eachother

The way I set up group outings, and have done in the past is meet at the beginning and take a couple of easy runs and see where we all fit. 

 If at that point we need to beak off a bit so be it.  We usually re- group at lunch and go back out and then meet for apres ski.  Those who attend I will give info Friday... your welcome to stop at my place on the way home for a little apres ski. it will be on 93 south about 25 min south of Cannon.


----------



## roark (Mar 6, 2007)

Still in. We have company coming on Thursday though, so I'll have to cut the apres a bit short to get back for dinner.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be there with my girlfriend and mayby my son. Sledhaulingmedic got a hold of me and said he is in.

I would also reccomend bringing a radio if anyone has one. I'll be bringing mine.

Long range forcast looks good with sun and temps in the low 30's!

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok Looking forward to meeting some New folks.  A bit of good news to go with this as well. Rob the Sales director. ( Edit )reponded to my e-mail. does not sound like I can get money up front and get everyone there at the same time.  Ya I'm just not that organized nor do I have the time...... a big but here........  

  He will give us a $10 discount off tickets $32 total each. (Go to the guest services desk to purchase the ticket)


Just print of the 1st page of the this thread and present it upon you ticket purchase and he'll give us a discount.(ie the thread will work as the discount coupon)  Quite cool.  I appreciate it.  I also told him we would have a good trip report with pictures.  I need help on that.  But lets get ready. Rob has seen our thread and read it.  Again thankx


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a handful of radios... I'll bring two of mine.  I ski with a pack so look for the young guy with yellow coat, rossi mogul skis or p40's (cant decide which to bring).  

I have tried to drag a few others to come up but this thing called "work" gets in the way...

oh yeah, anyone going to bring a camera of some type so we can post some pictures after the fact?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

I have assgined some of that to Terry(camera), but be nice if others could help.  I left my radios at my condo and won't be stopping there before I make it.  Just meet outside peabody lodge by the Deck around 10am. It won't be hard to find us.  I know Terry, Roark,Skibum995 and Zowie.  We will be the only group haning out I would guess.
Planning seems mostly done. Know we need to show up.;-)


----------



## Cannon Mtn (Mar 6, 2007)

Have a great time, the mountain is in great shape.  
While I do give suggestions to the marketing director and I am part of the "team", I am not the Marketing director, just the Sales Director, I am a year round state employee that works for a ski area, which is about as good as it gets!

See you all Friday!
-rob


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry for the wrong title.  I'll edit my post and its as if nothing happened.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm going to be skiing Cannon on Friday too, with a few friends of mine from work. If I get the chance, I'll look for your group outside the peabody lodge around 10am. I'll also look around during lunch.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cannon Mtn said:


> I am not the Marketing director, just the Sales Director





I wish I was _just_ the sales director at Cannon ;-)


----------



## Vortex (Mar 6, 2007)

Just.....    Cool job.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone going to be there thursday?  Sadly I have work friday and can't make it.  Thursday is only $27!!!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2007)

Bump
Were are getting a discount.



Bob R said:


> Ok Looking forward to meeting some New folks.  A bit of good
> news to go with this as well. Rob the Sales director. ( Edit )reponded to my e-mail. does not sound like I can get money up front and get everyone there at the same time.  Ya I'm just not that organized nor do I have the time...... a big but here........
> 
> He will give us a $10 discount off tickets $32 total each. (Go to the guest services desk to purchase the ticket)
> ...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2007)

Cannon Mtn said:


> Have a great time, the mountain is in great shape.
> While I do give suggestions to the marketing director and I am part of the "team", I am not the Marketing director, just the Sales Director, I am a year round state employee that works for a ski area, which is about as good as it gets!
> 
> See you all Friday!
> -rob



You must work for Nat or Amy.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2007)

I had hoped to make this gathering, but it's just not going to happen for me.   I hope you guys have a good day!  I'll be looking foward to the full TR.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry B.

If lodging was the issue you could stay over Friday night.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Sorry B.
> 
> If lodging was the issue you could stay over Friday night.



Thanks for the offer Bob.  There were a few issues, lodging being only one of them...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2007)

Be a good dad.


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll either be at Cannon or the Loaf. It looks like Cannon will have a little less wind and might be warmer. Either way, I'll be skiing.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 7, 2007)

I have gotten care for my son so I dont have to take him out of school for the day. Zowie has hooked me up with rentals and a lesson for my girlfriend so I'm pretty excited to hook up with you dudes and dudettes.

I will bring my radios and have them tuned to channel 3sub13 in the event of a late start but that shouldnt be an issue. I just have to get my son off to school in the AM.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow.  What a crew.  Have a great time folks.  Wish I could be there...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

ok
This sounds Cool. NHPowhound I have been looking forward to meeting you and Sledhaulingmedic. 

  I on the otherhand have chosen to take my son out of school. 13th birthday present. 
 He still will not know until tonight.  

I leave today at 3pm to race at Pats and will not be back on line until probably Monday.    Keys here..
 print off the 1st page of this thread bring it to guest services and ski for $32.


10am infornt of the Deck at Peabody lodge to meet up.  Sounds like it will be cold still.  If so lets gather inside at any table avail near the stairs that go down to the basement.  If inside I will have an Az hat and Az shirt on.  Many of us have seen eachother before.

Please take advantage of the discount..  Cannon (Rob) has extened us a  discount...(you guys asked for help with this.)  I would appreciate if we would do it so future outings may have similar assistance.

3-13 on the radio.  I left mine at my Condo.  oops, but enough seem to have them to make a difference.
Just seems no matter what, Zowie finds a way to help out.  Thank you.


----------



## reefer (Mar 8, 2007)

*bailing.......*

I've got to cancel my Cannon trip. Illness to my friend (I guess the snow/stratton double shot did him in) have made us reschedule our New Hampshire swing. Really wanted to meet you guys and get a guided tour -  that is quite a crew going. We will be skiing Cannon eventually, it now looks like March 22/23. Not sure which day at Cannon yet. I'll post for sure that week to see if anyone will be around. Thanks for the invite, have a great time.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

reefer said:


> I've got to cancel my Cannon trip. Illness to my friend (I guess the snow/stratton double shot did him in) have made us reschedule our New Hampshire swing. Really wanted to meet you guys and get a guided tour -  that is quite a crew going. We will be skiing Cannon eventually, it now looks like March 22/23. Not sure which day at Cannon yet. I'll post for sure that week to see if anyone will be around. Thanks for the invite, have a great time.




Sorry, hope your buddy gets well soon. Many folks really sick.:sad:


----------



## mishka (Mar 8, 2007)

Bob R said:


> .
> 
> Please take advantage of the discount..  Cannon (Rob) has extened us a  discount...(you guys asked for help with this.)  I would appreciate if we would do it so future outings may have similar assistance.
> 
> .



This discount will be applied to every ticket? if I take my daughter with me $10 discount will be applied to Jr. tickets to? 

THX

Mike


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe it just off the Adult ticket.  I did not ask for a JR discount.  Sorry,  one could ask at point of purchase.  Don't have the time to send and e-mail and wait for a response.  I need to leave the office.


----------



## mishka (Mar 8, 2007)

I have find a place to stay for 2 night and definitely will be there with my daughter....hope somebody can give me quick tour at the opening.(first time at Cannon)

thank you.
see you all tomorrow


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy to report, I'll be there.  Looking forward to it.  If we have half the day NHPH, Riv, Dave and I had last week, it will be double epic!

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I haven't met any of you yet...so I'm making the trip.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thaller, great to hear!  I have not met anyone on these boards yet either


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone else going from the Portland area? Want to carpool? i'll have room for one or two others. I'd like to leave no later than 6:30. I haven't met any of you either. PM me, and we can work out the details.
Ave


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome Thaller. Will see you tomorrow. I plan on being there early. Probably around 8:30 or so. Does Walter still have the helmet cam? Would make for some good videos.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is some beta on the conditions from today if you're interested:

Basically all groomers are in awesome shape.
Upper Cannon is sick.  The best I have ever seen it.  Do it first run.
Skylight sucks.  Windblown moguls.
middle hardscrabble has good bumps, though there is dirt showing through in places.
Zoomer liftline has huge very spaced out bumps.
Paulies has very tight, but small moguls.  With an extremely awesome air off the traverse of the right edge.
Rocket is amazing for cruising.
Tramline is now closed but if you cut over through the woods from banshee cut through you get some very nice wind blown snow.
The glades are nice, and not that rocky.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry, gotta bail.  Overtime tomorrow and I need the cash.

Have fun!


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Terry said:


> Awesome Thaller. Will see you tomorrow. I plan on being there early. Probably around 8:30 or so. Does Walter still have the helmet cam? Would make for some good videos.



We're putting them on the charger now!! I can't wait!! woohooooooooooooooo 

see you' up there! T & W


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2007)

Aw T&W very cool.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm anxiously awaiting reports from this trip...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Here is some beta on the conditions from today if you're interested:
> 
> Basically all groomers are in awesome shape.
> Upper Cannon is sick.  The best I have ever seen it.  Do it first run.
> ...



So you actually skied with the group??!!


----------



## awf170 (Mar 9, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> So you actually skied with the group??!!




No that is from yesterday.  I had work today.  I'm way too cool for you guys anyway.


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 9, 2007)

Great day skiing with everyone. Here is a link to some pictures. I'll add some comments tomorrow. http://community.webshots.com/album/558098878ctYXVi?vhost=community


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.  Looks like you guys had a good day!


----------



## klrskiah (Mar 10, 2007)

aveski2000 said:


> Great day skiing with everyone. Here is a link to some pictures. I'll add some comments tomorrow. http://community.webshots.com/album/558098878ctYXVi?vhost=community



WOAH that portland trails pic is like right behind my house!!!!  That looks like a blast, man i didn't know the trail was packed so well.  Do you haves special tires for winter riding?? I'm tempted to take a ride down there tomorrow before things soften up to mush.

Beautiful area down there along the presumpscot, especially the rapids now that the dam is gone.  Hard to believe that you are in portland there.


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 10, 2007)

klrskiah said:


> WOAH that portland trails pic is like right behind my house!!!!  That looks like a blast, man i didn't know the trail was packed so well.  Do you haves special tires for winter riding?? I'm tempted to take a ride down there tomorrow before things soften up to mush.
> 
> Beautiful area down there along the presumpscot, especially the rapids now that the dam is gone.  Hard to believe that you are in portland there.


Most of us run studded tires, although on that ride 2 of the 4 did not. The conditions have been iffy this winter. The snowmoble trails were OK a few times. Spring is on the way down here, hopefully not in the mountains. We got out in South Portland today, but it had softened up too much. Hook up with us at Rage.
http://www.ragemtb.com/mainiacs/


----------



## thaller1 (Mar 10, 2007)

The Cannon outing was a great one!  Thanks Bob for putting it all together!  It was great to meet some new faces...  great people!!  I hope we are able to get together again.  The mountain conditions were fantastic.  No crowds, the people laid back and friendly...  and the bathrooms smelled like lavender!!  The hand driers could peel the skin off your bones w/ g force!!  

The lodge was busy but comfortable.. had a really good hamburger and it didn't cost an arm and a leg.  Service was slow due to the crowd..but friendly.  I could have done w/ out the bagpipe music however!! 

In short, Cannon was a fun mountain to ski ...  great w/ a group...easy to stay together ..

Thanks again everyone!!  T & W


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2007)

awf170 said:


> No that is from yesterday.  I had work today.  I'm way too cool for you guys anyway.



Your loss....


----------



## awf170 (Mar 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Your loss....



I'm not sure if you knew I was kidding or not, but anyway I guess I will explain instead of looking like a jerk.

I would have love to gone but I didn't want to ask for another friday off from work since we are already short staffed on fridays and I took 2 weeks off because of frostbite.  I had no work thursday so it was a lot easier for me to swing.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 12, 2007)

thaller1 wrote 





> The hand driers could peel the skin off your bones w/ g force!!


 
You got that right! I cant belive how much air those things blow out! NASCAR should use them to dry wet racetracks!

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 12, 2007)

*Pretty damn good day!*

What an awsome day at Cannon Friday!!Nice meeting some of the AZ members.I'm sorry I only made about 1\2 run with you guys.(first run).When Cannon's cruisers were in the shape they were in Friday, I can't help myself from going full bore hi-speed.Bob asked who wanted to lead and I did and I apologize for letting em rip for my own pleasure.That was one of best groomer days I've had at Cannon in a loooong time.I must have tucked Rocket 4 times and made a few hi speed turns on it 4 more times.What an adrenalin rush!The weather couldn't have been better as far as I was concerned.I give the day an A.Again AZers,I apologize for my selfish need for speed but I'm glad you guys had a fun day!


----------

